# Here's some fishing videos from CrappieKeith



## CrappieKeith (Sep 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYmJigCCkgA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg7M2Qvt_pI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hr0k6kj0h0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUtHBJ7ailo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gTEVSxtiNw


----------



## KD57 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the vids, now I'm hungry, lol.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Sep 7, 2010)

Your welcome...been eating fresh walleye 3 nights a week.
Boy could I go for a hunk of steak!


----------

